
BitChute’s Immediate Removal from PayPal - randomname2
https://bitchute.info/bitchutes-immediate-removal-from-paypal/
======
cannedslime
You don't challenge the big players in Silicon Valley without retribution.

Honestly, american tech companies disgust me to the point where I'd rather
take any alternative over american vendors. Can't wait for a reasonable
chinese alternative to paypal.

~~~
nil_pointer
You had me until the end. Do you really believe a Chinese alternative to
PayPal would be more open and less prone to censorship?

------
retox
"It's not censorship unless the government does it."

------
millenialdev
This is a problem. It looks like silicon valley is colluding to keep out
competition. It wouldn't surprise me either, remember the wage fixing
[http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/80014970-132.html](http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/80014970-132.html)

------
iagovar
Just this days I was looking on how to handle a large chunk of videos and came
in contact with WebTorrent.

Both bitchute and Peertube use Webtorrent, but seems that you're done if you
want money to come into play.

